# after 4 month around the smoker



## corvette (Feb 16, 2006)

I was thinking I was finish building pools after 32 years and now going back one last time cause got a customer been nagging me to build them one for the last 2 weeks and will not give up, I gave that job up, so this my last week at home and for the next 2 week out building soon as I done I will be back here and doing more smokin. But I will check from time to time at smoking-meat. So long folk
                                    Vette


----------



## Dutch (Feb 16, 2006)

Keep in touch 'vette! Hope that you can still get your fill of good 'Que while you're building that pool!


----------

